# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Cable Tracker MS6812 MASTECH Γεννήτρια Σήματος Αχρησιμοποίητη με θήκη μεταφοράς

## pas2007

Τόνος: 1.5ΚΗz
- Συχνότητα λήψης: 100Hz-300KHz
- Ρυθμιζόμενη ένταση ήχου
- Χρησιμοποιείται για την εύκολη ανίχνευση καλωδίων
- Τροφοδοσία: 2 x 9V 6F22

Τιμή 15€

----------

